# sig drop in barrel



## pacman (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello i am new here, have a question. back in the 90's I bought something For one of my sigs that i thought i had to have appearently didnt need it as bad as i thought because i was cleaning out my safe and found this barrel new still in package. I remember I bought it to convert my 229 to a 357sig. I was looking on the package and it says .40s&w barrel for sig 229. so my question is did they give me the wrong thing or does this work for the 357 sig? Thanks for your help.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If it is marked .40 S&W then that is the caliber....JJ


----------



## pacman (Jul 11, 2012)

*.40 barrel*



chessail77 said:


> If it is marked .40 S&W then that is the caliber....JJ


I guess i should have been more clear. I know that is the caliber my question is will that work with the 357 sig also. I have had some conflicting info, some has said it would some has said no.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

It would require a .357 Sig barrel.......JJ


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

pacman said:


> I guess i should have been more clear. I know that is the caliber my question is will that work with the 357 sig also. I have had some conflicting info, some has said it would some has said no.


I have seen and shot a .357sig out of the .40sw barrel in a 229 and it was fine. (not my gun!) Since the bullets are so close everything functions proper. But they are CLOSE not perfect matches. It's extremely likely you can blow a hole in your hand if not worse by tryin this. You could get lucky (as I have) but it's far more likely you'll get hurt. Go to topgunsupply.com you can buy the .357 barrel and not hurt yourself!


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

Also buying the upper reciever and barrel to make it a .22 is awesome! So much $ saved on ammo and you can still get the thrill of shooting your favorite gun!


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I have two examples. I got a .357 SIG conversion slide and barrel for a 9mm 226, then got a .40 S&W barrel. The .40 barrel fit fine with no problems. I got a .357 SIG barrel for a .40 229 and the “drop in” barrel didn’t drop in. I had to carefully grind just a bit off the hood for it to fit. I fitted it and it shoots great, but it may or may not “drop in” for you.


----------

